# Loomis NRX Pro-1 advice wanted



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> I am a big SAGE fan. Specifically the One and Method series due to their fast/very fast action. Since most of my fishing does not require me to have a 4 piece rod, I am considering adding some 1 piece rods to the quiver and am eyeing the Loomis NRX Pro-1 series in 8 and 9 weight.
> 
> Very fast action and light weight is critical to me. I plan to match the rods with Nautilus NV-G's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I think the pro 1 is the best 8 wt period. It is not a rod for inexperienced casters though.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like my one piece NRX 8 but it feels a little heavier than the method or one. I am a one piece fan since 2003 which means Loomis. I casted the Meridian and it feels lighter also. I am searching for a couple of six wt rods currently and was not a Sage fan until I tried the One, Salt, and Method 6 wts / 7 wts on the water Friday. Very light
in hand with enough power to cast a little ways into a quartering twenty mph wind. I have never broken a Loomis fly or casting rod. The NRX is very tough and has enough tip flex to load close for our short range reds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No doubt, it's a nice stick. Ok, so I wouldn't talk about other brands, but remember, that specific rod has a very certain characteristic, none like anything else in the Loomis or Sage line up when comparing to rod dynamics (fast mid but softer tip.). I too have 25yrs of history with Loomis fly rods with GL3's IMX'x and GLX'x in my background). They have a certain flow to the rods but the NRX is different than their norm (nothing like it in their line up). So knowing the Ones and the Methods you currently have, if you are stuck on a 1 piece rod to buy now, then do try the 1 piece Zephyrus before you pull the trigger. It flows like the method, only with more authority and has the backbone of the One, which, IMO, the Pro 1 lacks or similar to the Method (which I also think it lacks backbone) It also has a nice light swing weight, but then again, the Pro 1 does as well. So the Zephyrus might be more in-line to what you are use to.

If you are looking at George Anderson's report, he's personally told me he's all bent on NRX's, but he like's it's style. That maybe good for him, but not necessarily everybody else, including you. But nevertheless, the NRX Pro 1 is a nice casting rod, just different and being an experience caster, you'll either love it or you'll like it but it wouldn't do much for you in the way of giving you those goose bumps when you throw it and make you giggle.. That being said, I recently spent some time with one of the main Loomis reps from their corporate office and he said that they are working on a totally new technology (being very secretive about it) that is completely different from the NRX and anything else they have done. He claims they are releasing it soon, before the summer and claims it will be "all the rage." So maybe you should wait if you are thinking about getting their best. It either "will be" or who knows, it might not (like the 1st releases of the Cross Current). Rajeff is spearheading the project. Also, not to throw a wrench in the deal, but Gary Loomis is working with TFO on his own line (designed and MFG here in the States by Gary) and the company is completely seporate from TFO but has some additional funding from TFO. They are also pricey rods and I have not yet thrown them (only viewed his spinning rods, which I must say were nice).

Ted Haas


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Ted is the shaman and I agree with his assessment. We all want to have the best equipment that suits our style or talent for a very challenging sport. As I get older six wt rods for red fish are much easier to use, but I know to be effective in strong wind the heavier lines will be more accurate. If the new rods can be made lighter/stronger and still carry the line that would be great for aging baby boomers.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

After more thought, the 1 piece rod idea may corner me. I am looking at the Scott Meridian 2 piece line. Discussion under a separate thread.


----------

